# Nur Bildauschnitt exportieren



## Wookkie (17. März 2004)

Hi,
kann ich auch nur einen Bildauschnitt exportieren?


----------



## Fey (18. März 2004)

Hallo,

es wäre vielleicht nett zu erfahren, aus welchem Programm du das machen möchtest.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## ssc (18. März 2004)

Markiere was du  exportieren willst und sag exportiren oder speichern unter.

Da kannst du sagen "nur Auswahl exportieren"


----------

